# Lake of the Week, Nov. 6th, Missaukee Lake



## SC Mike (Aug 14, 2006)

*Missaukee Lake, Missaukee County*

*Nearest town:* Lake City
*Latitude / Longitude:* 44 19.41 / 85 14.34

*Surface water area:* 1,880 acres
*Maximum depth:* 27 ft.
*Water clarity:* NA

*Accessibility:* County-owned public access on northeast shore; hardsurfaced
ramp suitable for large boats
County-owned public access on south shore; gravel ramp
City-owned public access on east shore; gravel ramp
*Accommodations:* Courtesy pier, toilets, camping, boat rental, picnic
area





*FISHING INFORMATION:* Missaukee Lake drew complaints
during the 1980s about its walleye fishery. It seems the fishing had been pretty good during the 1970s but had fallen on hard times. The DNR said then it was saving its limited walleye stock for more promising lakes  those with more depth and more-typical walleye habitat. Well, things changed during the 1990s, and the state began planting eyes in this lake again. In fact, some 62,000 fingerlings were placed here during 2001. And the stocking program has clearly worked, since lots of good-size walleyes can now be found in these nearly 1,900 acres of water.

Though large, Missaukee is an extremely shallow lake, with most of it running less than 10 feet deep. That doesnt seem to bother the walleyes much, though. The eyes average from 25 to 27 inches, according to Jeff Velting of Pilgrims Village Fishing Shop, 181 S. Lake Mitchell Drive, Cadillac, MI 49601, (231) 775-5412. Velting says the lake also holds decent numbers of northern pike, which are normally small, averaging just 14 to 18 inches. Largemouth bass, though, are found both in good numbers and at respectable size, with the typical fish running maybe 14 to 20 inches. The lake has lots of panfish, with the bluegills, crappies, perch and other sunfish species all being about average size for fish in area lakes.

Try a slow drift with a crawler harness if you are after one of the nice walleyes. Local anglers have reported good results using 6-inch lizards while fishing for bass. Velting says the lakes pike must be hungry all the time, since they will strike on just about anything. However, some anglers report special success with tossing Mepps spinners or trolling with Rapalas. For panfish, use spiders and poppers during the summer and waxworms and white spikes during the winter. Begin your search for eyes in a couple of pools of 20- to 27-foot water on the south side of the lake *(Spots 1)*. A shallow cove on the northwest corner of the lake *(Spot 2)* is a good place to find panfish almost any time. The bigger pike are most often found among some weeds along the north shore *(Spot 3)*.

In your hunt for bass, work the docks and lily pads all around the shoreline of the lake. The best crappie fishing seems to come early in the morning or in the evening. Look for the papermouths in the shallows just off the points and coves on the north end of the lake.

Missaukee draws lots of ice-fishing action, with gills, perch and crappies most often caught. Some winter visitors like to spear for northerns, too, and report fairly good luck. If you visit this lake in winter, look for these fish in the same places youd find them during the summer, generally along the north shore. The lake was once off limits to most recreation boating, but regulations have since changed. Therefore, in the summer you can expect to find lots of water skiers and personal watercraft riders. That means visits early or late in the day are in order for anglers. Visiting at those times is likely to make a marked improvement  both in terms of the fishing and of your feelings about fellow lake users. Besides, coffee really tastes best at 4:30 a.m.

Sportsman's Connection is a leading publisher of lake maps and fishing information. 130-250 Michigan lakes are covered in each of 7 fishing map guides, and are available for download at www.scmaps.com.


----------



## 2025_Lund (Oct 4, 2005)

these are great posts... thanks.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey SFW, maybe we should bring the Bloo bote up there some saturday?


----------

